# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Vet: voeding om je cholesterol te verlagen

## FRANCOIS580

*Vet: voeding om je cholesterol te verlagen
*
Meer dan tachtig procent van onze landgenoten in leeftijd variërend tussen 35 en 74 jaar kampt met een te hoog cholesterolgehalte. Dat is erg nadelig voor hun gezondheid en lichamelijke conditie. Een te hoog cholesterolgehalte is hoofdoorzaak van levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten en leidt in de meeste gevallen tot overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en zelfs obesitas. Om je cholesterolwaarde weer op een normaal niveau te brengen en te houden is een grondige aanpassing van je eet- en leefgewoonten noodzakelijk. Iedereen heeft wel zijn mond vol over cholesterol, maar wat is dat eigenlijk? Welke gezondheidsrisicos zijn aan een te hoog cholesterolgehalte verbonden en wat mag je wél en niet eten om je cholesterolgehalte te beperken?

Cholesterol heeft een slechte reputatie, maar toch kan je lichaam niet zonder. Het heeft cholesterol nodig voor de aanmaak van hormonen en galzuren en het speelt ook een hoofdrol in de opbouw van je celwanden. Daarom maakt je lever dagelijks één gram cholesterol aan. Het betreft een kleurloze, reukloze, en niet in water oplosbare, vetachtige stof. Het transport van cholesterol vindt plaats via je bloedbanen. Deze vetstof bevindt zich in het membraam rond de cellen en speelt niet alleen een belangrijke rol in de aanmaak van hormonen maar ook bij de synthese van vitamine D.

In beperkte mate is cholesterol dus onmisbaar voor het goed functioneren van je lichaam. Daar is dagelijks ongeveer anderhalve gram van dit goedje voor nodig. Je lichaam kan dit allemaal niet zelf aanmaken en haalt ruim één derde ervan uit je dagelijkse voedingvoeding.

*Goede en slechte cholesterol*
De ene cholesterol is duidelijk de andere niet. Er bestaat immers zowel goede als slechte cholesterol. Je hebt vast al horen spreken over slechte en goede cholesterol. Het zit hem echter niet in de kwaliteit van de cholesterol maar in de manier waarop deze vetstof wordt vervoerd. Dat gebeurd door twee totaal verschillende types van eiwitten:
HDL: dit eiwit verzamelt het overschot aan cholesterol in de bloedvaten en helpt die af te voeren richting lever. Deze zorgt er voor dat deze cholesterol wordt afgebroken.
LDL: verzorgt het transport van cholesterol vanuit de lever naar de organen. De aan LDL gebonden cholesterol kan zich echter ook afgezetten in je bloedvaten, waaraan het zijn slechte reputatie te danken heeft.

Zowel een teveel LDL als te weinig HDL kunnen gevaarlijk zijn. Dan is immers de verhouding tussen deze twee soorten eiwitten danig verstoord. Er is te veel LDL tov de hoeveelheid HDL dat het tempo onmogelijk kan blijven volgen en zo de overschot aan cholesterol niet meer tot in je lever kan brengen waar het af gebroken wordt. Met het rampzalige gevolg dat dit teveel aan cholesterol zich afzetten in de aders (grote bloedvaten) en er zogenoemde plaatjes kan vormen. De ader kan daardoor zo verstopt geraken dat je bloedsomloop geblokkeerd wordt.

Wanneer een ader die het bloed naar het hart vervoert op die manier wordt afgesloten, wordt je getroffen door een.../...
*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## gossie

sorry francois,

dat ik hier op reageer. Ik weet als je cholesterol hoger is dan 5, dat dit slecht voor je is. Het kan erfelijk zijn een hoge score van cholesterol. Laat dit onderzoeken als het zo is......Een goede vriendin is van mij gestorven toen ze net 40 was, aan een hartstilstand. Achteraf bleek dat het in de familie zat, hoge cholesterol gehalte. Dus maw erfelijk.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Erfelijkj, zoals in het artikel weergegeven als je de link volgt Gossie! Bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## christel1

Ik ben niet dik, eerder mager, ik eet gezond en ik leef gezond (behalve roken maar dit veroorzaakt geen cholesterol) en ik moet statines nemen om mijn cholesterol laag te houden. En mijn hartproblemen werden veroorzaakt door artherosclerose, 90 % erfelijk. Maar het is wel erfelijk en ik gebruik meestal olijfolie om mijn eten mee klaar te maken en ik eet ook niet te veel vlees, een 150 gr max per dag, veel groenten maar aan 5 stukken fruit kom ik wel niet of je moet 5 aardbeien ook als 5 stukken fruit zien :-) dat is wel heel veel fruit dat je moeten eten dan, groenten eet ik dan wel enorm veel, als we met 3 zijn dan is 1 kilo sperziebonen op, dus ongeveer 300 gr per persoon...

----------

